# How long do u workout for



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

today push day

did bench 4 sets off 8

viking press 4x8

incline chest press 4x8

seated milatery press 4x8

3 sets off dips to failure

3 sets off 12 flies

it took me 35 mins I don't feel it's long enough everyone else in there are pretty much on there first exercise as when I walked in but i don't even know what more could be done

does this push day look good enough


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Usually an hour for me

The above would also take me around an hour with a warm up included

If doing abs maybe another 15 mins extra


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Depends. Some days I split my workouts AM/PM with cardio. Chest/Back is my shortest workout, and takes about 75-80m. Some of then go 120m or so. I only rest probably 45s-1M in between sets too lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

90 mins for me


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

If on my own 2 muscle groups in and out within 30 minutes.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

gearchange said:


> 90 mins for me


Is this just lifting or including cardio


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

about an hour


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

45-50 minutes usually.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

For me:

Warm up 5-10 minutes

Weights around 50 minutes, sometimes a bit more, sometimes a bit less, depending on how long I rest between exercises - tend to listen to my body for this.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> Is this just lifting or including cardio


Just lifting .I don't actually do cardio par say .I include circuit training every 2 weeks


----------



## Bobby's Nuts (Oct 7, 2014)

Around 60-70mins for me (this includes a 10min warm up!)


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

60 mins to 90 mins


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> today push day
> 
> did bench 4 sets off 8
> 
> ...


What's a Viking press mate?

I do quite a lot when I train chest but I don't rest for long. Get done in 40 mins no probs.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

about 1hr sometimes 1 1/2 hrs if i put some cadio in


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Ricky12345 said:


> today push day
> 
> did bench 4 sets off 8
> 
> ...


Wow, 22 sets in 35 mins? that is some going, with that time schedule you're resting for only 30 secs at most between sets and having no rest at all between exercises? Given you're doing so many different exercises how do manage to have them all set up so you can move so quickly between them? Your gym must be deserted when you train to be able to move seamlessly between all exercises?


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

At least an hour ,but no more than an hour and a half

5-6 Times a week


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

60 min

Talk to no one .


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

90 minutes.

I have no idea how anyone can squat or dead properly without a good 4 - 6 mins between sets. I am usually still trying to catch my breath at the 5 minute mark.

Even bench I need 4 minutes recovery to catch breath and be ready for a decent set.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

2+ hours


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

SK50 said:


> 90 minutes.
> 
> I have no idea how anyone can squat or dead properly without a good 4 - 6 mins between sets. I am usually still trying to catch my breath at the 5 minute mark.
> 
> Even bench I need 4 minutes recovery to catch breath and be ready for a decent set.


Your just unfit and don't recover well :whistling:

Judging by your avi you need to up your game


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ashmo said:


> If on my own 2 muscle groups in and out within 30 minutes.


Fvck you must hate being in the gym:lol:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

45mins to an hour 4 times a week does me.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

60-90 tops..

OP - there is something not quite right with your training if that program takes only 35 mins to compete it.

By the sounds of it, you are really lacking in intensity.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

SK50 said:


> 90 minutes.
> 
> I have no idea how anyone can squat or dead properly without a good 4 - 6 mins between sets. I am usually still trying to catch my breath at the 5 minute mark.
> 
> Even bench I need 4 minutes recovery to catch breath and be ready for a decent set.


personally between 40-60 mins depending on how many are in the gym (2 bodyparts with 4 exercises x 3/4 sets per group) , i go when the place is usually empty and have 30/40 secs between sets.

@SK50 i know rest is very important but its the first time ive heard of someone taking a power nap between sets :tongue:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

sen said:


> What's a Viking press mate?
> 
> I do quite a lot when I train chest but I don't rest for long. Get done in 40 mins no probs.


It's like ohp press mate but a machine


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jamieson said:


> Wow, 22 sets in 35 mins? that is some going, with that time schedule you're resting for only 30 secs at most between sets and having no rest at all between exercises? Given you're doing so many different exercises how do manage to have them all set up so you can move so quickly between them? Your gym must be deserted when you train to be able to move seamlessly between all exercises?


This was just a rough estimate off time around 35 mins


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

It takes my body at least 40 minutes to warm up properly so I feel that what happens after 40 minutes is the most important part of my workout..So I spent at least 80-120minutes in the gym on a 3 day split. I find that works the best for me. But I do insane amounts of volume on lagging parts like triceps...up to 15 sets.

If on a five day split then 35 minutes will do..only problem is that you will never reach maximum intensity level in that short time, unless you have been warming up for 30 minutes prior.

The human body just don't work like that..

You don't see a football team hop straight off the bus before kick off..they warm up for at least 40 minutes.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

SK50 said:


> 90 minutes.
> 
> I have no idea how anyone can squat or dead properly without a good 4 - 6 mins between sets. I am usually still trying to catch my breath at the 5 minute mark.
> 
> Even bench I need 4 minutes recovery to catch breath and be ready for a decent set.


I have only just started doing sqauts and on my last leg day it did take a good 90 mins but I do arms aswel on leg day push and pull seem to just be so quick I don't bother with isolation stuff Thinking on adding them in but don't want to go ott


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

peanutbob69 said:


> It takes my body at least 40 minutes to warm up properly so I feel that what happens after 40 minutes is the most important part of my workout..So I spent at least 80-120minutes in the gym on a 3 day split. I find that works the best for me. But I do insane amounts of volume on lagging parts like triceps...up to 15 sets.
> 
> If on a five day split then 35 minutes will do..only problem is that you will never reach maximum intensity level in that short time, unless you have been warming up for 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


What kind off warm up would u do mate would it be a good idea to go light and do isolation stuff then go into big lifts after ? Atm a warm up to me is a quick strecth and light first set on something prob about 90 seconds lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

between 90-120 minutes depending on muscle group (only lifting, quick warm-up)


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

2 hours 4 times per week full body each time.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Up to an hour, depends how busy the gym is.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

The least i do is in a hour, two and half hours Is the most. It all depends how much rest you have in between sets i know that i can still have great workout if rested less between sets but i like to be completley recoverd because i train for strength


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

r33-tom said:


> Up to an hour, depends how busy the gym is.


At my gym a 2 hour session is 1 hour and 40 mins waiting time and 20 mins actually training time


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

armor king said:


> At my gym a 2 hour session is 1 hour and 40 mins waiting time and 20 mins actually training time


Ouch!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Ricky12345 said:


> today push day
> 
> did bench 4 sets off 8
> 
> ...


I find its more about intensity than length of time in there. Longer gym sessions mean more opportunity to loose the right nutritional balance and begin to actually break down existing muscle. I used to find this frustrating in the days when I could happily spend 4 hours wotking every body. But then those were the days when I thought the biggest guys in there were that huge because of how much time they were spending on the gym! Always learning!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

armor king said:


> At my gym a 2 hour session is 1 hour and 40 mins waiting time and 20 mins actually training time


At my gym, every time I work chest it seems to be bloody international day of chest...all about patience!


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> What kind off warm up would u do mate would it be a good idea to go light and do isolation stuff then go into big lifts after ? Atm a warm up to me is a quick strecth and light first set on something prob about 90 seconds lol


I don't do any specific warm up excercises..Most of the time I do the same as you but as I said I consider my first 40minutes in the gym as a warm up..but that doesn't mean I pussyfoot around with lady dumbells for that time...I would lift about 65-75% of my maximum weight.

I also like to do a full circuit of the machines 15-20 reps on each before I start my workout.

Everybody is differrent...it takes my body ages to properly warm up.

For some other people it takes less time...but if you know your body then you will know when you are firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

20mins


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

60-75 mins every time


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

With an ample Warmup and rests between sets about 75 minutes


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

About 45 mins. I normally do 21-24 sets in a workout and only rest 30 seconds between sets so it's approx 30 seconds working, 30 seconds resting.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

aqualung said:


> personally between 40-60 mins depending on how many are in the gym (2 bodyparts with 4 exercises x 3/4 sets per group) , i go when the place is usually empty and have 30/40 secs between sets.
> 
> @SK50 i know rest is very important but its the first time ive heard of someone taking a power nap between sets :tongue:


Well, I powerlift, not BB, so perhaps my answer has a different spin to the original intentions of the thread.

When deading/squatting an advanced weight (2.5x - 3x body weight) it would be tantamount to insanity to get back under the bar in 2 - 3 mins IMO

Even when doing a rep max of 10 I don't see how anyone can get up after 2 minutes, unless they are lifting beginners weights which aren't heavy enough to tax cardiovascularly.

My peak CV fitness is poor though, I do admit


----------



## Im a lil Dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

about 2hrs. 30 min warm up 1hr work. 30 min assistance work


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Well, I powerlift, not BB, so perhaps my answer has a different spin to the original intentions of the thread.
> 
> When deading/squatting an advanced weight (2.5x - 3x body weight) it would be tantamount to insanity to get back under the bar in 2 - 3 mins IMO
> 
> ...


i was joking in that post re: the power napping  - do whatever works for you , personally my rest periods might be shorter but i force hyperventilate between sets .


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

About the length of a music album


----------



## curtisfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

I work with alot of clients who don't understand how they should be training. It's not that they don't want to work out hard, it's just a matter of not knowing how hard you should be pushing yourself on each exercise. Usually I have my clients warm up with weights which can usually take about 15 minutes. So you can see how that's about half of your whole training session and we haven't even started yet.

You need to use the weights and push yourself to a point to where it's not easy. For instance, if you're going to do pullups on the bars outside, not even the first set would be easy. It would take a lot of strength and exertion to perform the exercise correctly. The average man weighs over 150-170lbs so to put that in perspective you would have to put that much weight on a lat pull down machine. So just push yourself harder and by doing that it will take much longer to do each exercise because of the rest in between sets.


----------



## essexmandan (Jun 28, 2014)

60 mins, 1 muscle group a day!!


----------

